
Are Microsoft's Edge benchmarks falsified? - chrisacky
https://microsoftedge.github.io/videotest/2017-10/BenchmarkMethodology.html
======
chrisacky
I booted up my computer and saw this shiny new page:

[https://microsoftedgewelcome.microsoft.com/en-
us/speed/rs3](https://microsoftedgewelcome.microsoft.com/en-us/speed/rs3)

Looking into the methodology, I can't even get close to replicating. In all my
tests, Chrome and Firefox are 20-35%+ better off than Edge? I used:

[https://chromium.github.io/octane/](https://chromium.github.io/octane/)

I tried on 2 different machines, but none using the same processor and RAM
size as they have used.

